# Help! Do I have Hashi's or just "at risk" as my Dr says?



## PestoOfCities (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm desperate for advice! I'm brand new to this and confused. First, my "abbreviated" story. 
In 2010: due to my complaints of fatigue I had an ultrasound and blood tests.
The ultrasound report: normal though it included a note asking my PCP if I had a history of Hashimoto's and TSH test result was 3.267. Dr said I was fine and sent me on my way.
Early 2013: an enlarged lymph node in my neck, ultrasound #2
Ultrasound Dr said lymph node is fine but it "looks like I have the beginnings of Hashimoto's, I should get my thyroid levels checked" and walked out. I was freaked out. I had never heard of Hashimoto's before. I have my Dr (not the same as the 2010 one) check my thyroid.
TSH 1.894 (down from in 2010 but i guess fluctuations are normal with Hashi).
TPO - 25.5
thyrogobulin 5.2.
Dr said I was at "risk" for Hashimoto's because I had antibodies but my TSH #s are within range so I'm fine for now and we should just test it every year and she sent me on my way.
2014: yearly check up and my Dr ONLY tests my TSH and free T4 and tells me when I asked her why she didn't recheck my antibodies to see if its changed that "it's not necessary, once we know I'm at risk the antibodies don't matter". Great.
TPO 2.858
T4 Free 1.0
So my question is, do these results mean I do have Hashimoto's?

Would going gluten free "heal" me and keep it from progressing into a full blown issue?

Should I be seeking treatment? I would rather not be on any medication if i can avoid it.

Are my antibodies not high enough to be considered concerning?

I haven't felt right/healthy for years but I'm not bed ridden or anything. I do feel fatigued with low energy in the day and don't sleep well at night. My hair has been thinning and falling out this year and being a single 31yr old who looks about 25 having my hair thin out on the top of my head is a HUGE concern. I have tingling sensations throughout my body at different times of the day. Though, I have no weight issues. No bowel issues. I have a fast metabolism and have been naturally skinny my whole life. I know weight issues is usually a common sign of Hashi's but I don't have that. Ah I just need help from people who are going through it cuz clearly my Dr is useless. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board!

It would be smart to get FNA (fine needle aspiration) of any nodules in the thyroid.

You are right about your doctor; sadly! The only definitive test for Hashimoto's is pathology. All else is mere speculation.

I am going to provide mucho info for you and I hope you read it.


----------

